# Code requirement to replace bathroom window.



## Rem8 (Oct 29, 2006)

My local code is the IRC 2000 ready to adopt to the next edition. I am replacing existing aluminum single-glazed windows and siding throughout within the next month. There will not be any changes to the size of the existing openinigs, so a permit is not required by the AHJ. 
The specfic area in question is a small (5'x8') master bath . The existing window to be replaced is 24"W x 42"H slider. As far as I know, the Code requires 3.0sf light & 1.5sf vent. I do not presently have an exhaust fan in this bathroom, but plan to install one.

Questions:
1. I am considering replacing the slider with glass block (acrylic) instead of a new $$$ energy window unit that will probably never be opened. Do I still need to have an operable vent in the glass block if I install a fan?
2. I also have near future plans (+ year) to enlarge this bath to 2x its size. Will the Code require that I increase the light & vent requirement when I remodel the bath?

Thank you.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Some codes require a window (some say it must open, others don't) in a bathroom. Most codes I have seen require an exhaust fan if there is no window. Since we do not know your locality, it would be best to check LOCAL codes for the answer to your question. When you do the future remodel, all codes existing then will need to be adhered to.


----------



## inspects (Sep 4, 2006)

Rem8 said:


> Questions:
> 1. I am considering replacing the slider with glass block (acrylic) instead of a new $$$ energy window unit that will probably never be opened. Do I still need to have an operable vent in the glass block if I install a fan?


If your municipality is going to be using the 2003 or 2006 IRC a window is not required with mechanical ventilation.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

You should not need a operating window in the bath as long as there is proper mechanical ventilation. I would check with your local code enforcement to be sure, because there are lots of quirks in the numerous codes, and they may use one that requires a window.


----------



## Hammatime (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure where you are. In MA you have to have mechanical ventilation with or without a window. If you are putting an exhaust fan in the window does not have to be operable. Just make sure the exhaust fan is large enough for the bathroom and it exhausts outside.


----------



## Rem8 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you all. Project completed iaw/CODE


----------

